# We have a business forum!!!!



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

To make this forum successful, we need to use it by asking questions and helping others.

I would love to see this forum be a blessing to people who are: 

*self employed
*own a business
*work at home
*work as an independent contractor
*looking to start a business, no matter how small or big 

The trials and pit falls of owning a business can be great. Small business people face lots and lots of decisions and problems each day:

*taxes
*health insurance
*cash flow
*marketing
*sales
*funding and capital
*accounting and book work
*retirement investing
*invoicing
*setting prices for your work, services, product
*managing time

*This can be a great forum if we use it to help others and ask plenty of questions!!!*

Clove


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

It would be nice also to have a network of sorts so we can see and use other home based buisnesses.A sticky with a list of web sites or something similar.I try to support other self-employed individuals whenever possible.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is wonderful. I'm heading to the introductions thread!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I will post a sticky.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

This was a wonderful idea! Thank you! :bouncy:

katlupe


----------

